# Favorite aircraft?



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

What is your absolute favorite plane, chopper, glider, gyro, etc?



Mine are: de Havilland/Viking Air DHC-6 Twin Otter and Bell 407, still figuring out a few others.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 13, 2020)

I prefer the Henschel A-10, infamous for the German Blitzkrieg Assault back in WW2. I only like it because it was an effective aircraft, so don't think I'm supporting what they did, or picking sides!

I just really like Germany's aircraft back then.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Would have to be the Bf-109 Messerschmitt or the F-14 Tomcat. The Supermarine Spitfire is also a very good pick.

Gah, so many to pick from! >:

Meh, will go with the F-14 Tomcat. Because Top Gun. :>


----------



## Furrium (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't fly by plane, but my favorite planes are the Su-35 and Cessna 172. The first is versatile and perfect, the second is simply beautiful


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2020)

F22 Raptor


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't have much affinity for military aircraft, but I do love the Kamov Ka-50/52 "Black Shark"


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> F22 Raptor


Ah, another beautiful aircraft. Sleek and streamlined. 

The MIG Sukhoi SU-57 is also damn beautiful.


----------



## Dakinu (Nov 13, 2020)

I like the ones that go _woosh_. Also the F-15's are what my dad worked on back in the day so there's that.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 13, 2020)

Always thought the harriers and alike were cool in games, and the osprey...

...
...
but my interest did not seem to apply to other things that don’t need runways so i am not sure


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 13, 2020)

A-10 Warthog.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> A-10 Warthog.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt


Hahahahaha.

"Do you want a very large gun, or an airplane?"
"Yes. All of it"
"...Okay"


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> A-10 Warthog.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt


Fucking forgot about that plane. Doppler Effect overload.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 13, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> A-10 Warthog.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt



Yesssssss.

My choice is the SR-71, because it's just so damn cool. I used to have a poster of one.


----------



## Tabr (Nov 13, 2020)

X-15

What a beast it was, if short lived. To spaaaace!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 13, 2020)

Either the Focke Wulf



Or whatever the Hell this monster is


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 14, 2020)

PAC P-750, another great plane.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 14, 2020)

Has to be the:
- Avro Vulcan
- Hanley Page Victor
And
-De Havilland Sea Vixen

(Edit)
And The Blackburn Buccaneer.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 14, 2020)

Flying Flapjack


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 14, 2020)

If this isn't more proof of why I love the twin otter


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 14, 2020)

Douglas SBD Dauntless, hero of the Battle of Midway


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 14, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Either the Focke Wulf
> View attachment 93869
> Or whatever the Hell this monster is
> 
> View attachment 93870



If nothing else, Focke Wulf is a great name. UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 14, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> Douglas SBD Dauntless, hero of the Battle of Midway
> 
> View attachment 93917



Believe it or not, that also came to mind.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 14, 2020)

These are both stupid funny and hilariously genius.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 14, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> These are both stupid funny and hilariously genius.



The Stuka also came to mind. Dive bombers, in general, are just awesome.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 14, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> If nothing else, Focke Wulf is a great name. UwU


Fuckawolf? or am I ruining the joke by typing that out loud?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 14, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Fuckawolf? or am I ruining the joke by typing that out loud?



That's just disgusting. Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 14, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> That's just disgusting. Get your mind out of the gutter.


>///>


----------



## ben909 (Nov 14, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> >///>



is that a face or a fish(second time i have seen it today)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 14, 2020)

ben909 said:


> is that a face or a fish(second time i have seen it today)


It's a fish, it means something fishy is going on


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 14, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's a fish, it means something fishy is going on



Feeeeesh!?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 14, 2020)

The F7F Tigercat is actually pretty badass ... for a cat, I guess.


----------



## Zayev_Ezroni (Nov 14, 2020)

Either the P-51 mustang or the F-86 saber, I just can't decide.


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 15, 2020)

The Lockheed Constellation is pretty hot for a commercial aircraft.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2020)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> PBY Catalina
> View attachment 93973



That reminds me, I also like the Conwing L-16


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2020)

No competition.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 15, 2020)

De Havilland Mosquito


----------



## ben909 (Nov 15, 2020)

Also tend to like the firehawk


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2020)

Also The Spruce Goose. Engineering porn.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Also The Spruce Goose. Engineering porn.


That's the longest throttle increase I've ever seen at such low speeds. XD


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 16, 2020)

Much less flashy than the others mentioned here, but... Boeing 737. Took me on many happy voyages and then safely back home.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 17, 2020)

The Schweizer SGS 1-26E sailplane. 
I used to fly this particular one out of Blairstown, NJ.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> The Schweizer SGS 1-26E sailplane.
> I used to fly this particular one out of Blairstown, NJ.
> 
> View attachment 94097


Sailplanes are pretty tough on the controls in slow flight, a lot more stick movement and recoveries?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 17, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Sailplanes are pretty tough on the controls in slow flight, a lot more stick movement and recoveries?



Significantly more movement, especially in recoveries.

I went for some lessons in a Cessna 172 and when the instructor told me to turn to a heading, I banked 45 degrees and just whipped it around.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm fond of the Lockheed P38. I had a chance to sit in one at an airshow; age 11, I think.  (Stock photos)

If money was no object I would want a large dirigible, with support hangars scattered around the globe. Who knows, maybe electric motors and flexible solar cells would allow for a slow world cruise as we steer around the storms. I'm thinking airborne yacht.

Though ridiculously expensive and impractical, the idea is feasible. Using early 1930s materials and technology, the US Navy rigid airships could carry 40 tons of materials and crew. Since airships have very limited landing and mooring options, the navy ships carried five small biplanes, hung inside. A track system carried the planes to and from the underbelly of the ship; where they were launched and retrieved.

Now we can take one of the planes down to land near that village, just outside of (pick a city) to pick up some fresh produce and cheese. On second thought, why not just spend the night in the village and meet with the ship the following afternoon?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 18, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Significantly more movement, especially in recoveries.
> 
> I went for some lessons in a Cessna 172 and when the instructor told me to turn to a heading, I banked 45 degrees and just whipped it around.



LOL, 172 is not built for acrobatics!


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 18, 2020)

I think this foldy boi deserves a mention too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes, I am biased towards the F-14 Tomcat. Sue me. :V


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 8, 2020)

I thought about the idea about a plane which can change its wings' angle of attack instead of dropping the flaps, but then I realize how that may cause multiple inconveniences and difficulties for the pilot with nose flaring and speed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2020)

Douglas A-26 Invader, Messerschmitt Me 262, Lockheed P-38 Lightning, Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, Northrop YF-23...


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh boy, I've got a soft spot for WWII aircraft in general. 

A6M Zero for its advanced speed and aerodynamics at the time of its release






The P-51, particularly the later generations, for squashing pretty much everything else 






Me-163 because _of course_






In practicality, though, I'd want a self-launching glider. Primarily a Stemme S12. It's has an interestingly designed retractable prop, and a glide ratio of 50:1 (50 feet forward, 1 foot dropped). With that much lift, you can take off, kill the engine, glide about a mile, turn the motor on to climb a measly 50 feet, and repeat. Depending on weather conditions, it can fly about 1,000 nautical miles. And with a 32-gallon tank, your miles per gallon would be about what you'd expect from a car (30mpg, again, depending on weather), which is a lot to ask from an aircraft.






Lastly, there's a place in my heart for the classic J3 Cub. _One day._


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 8, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Douglas A-26 Invader, Messerschmitt Me 262, Lockheed P-38 Lightning, Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, Northrop YF-23...



F-35 has a big butt ...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> F-35 has a big butt ...


The shortstack of fighter jets


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

F-22 Raptor, but I also like the Mi-24 Hind in terms of helicopters.


----------



## X-MXNE666 (Dec 12, 2020)

Personally, the SR-71 Black Bird


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 28, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> I prefer the Henschel A-10, infamous for the German Blitzkrieg Assault back in WW2. I only like it because it was an effective aircraft, so don't think I'm supporting what they did, or picking sides!
> 
> I just really like Germany's aircraft back then.


Bist du dir da sicher? XD


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 28, 2020)

I have personal reasons as to why I appreciate the SR-71 Black Bird let's just say that without it I wouldn't exist.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 28, 2020)

My favorite is the McDonnell-Douglas F4-D Phantom II. The Bent Wing Bug Sucker. Double Ugly. Rhino. I was a 32172P, Radar Tech on these, working Block 30 & 31 Phantoms with the 474th TFW, Nellis AFB, Nevada. My favorite was tail number 66-7647, went from the factory to Edwards, was turned into the prototype for the Wild Weasel flack suppression systems. There were extra harnesses and plugs behind panels and a number of our radar controls were in wrong places. The front seater had his own hand control for the radar with a set of switches to change from front to back control. After Edwards had no further use for it, it was transferred to Nellis in late 1977, finding a home in Charlie Section, the 430th TFS.

66-7647 was different, in that she had never flown in combat. As such, the skin on the fuselage and wings were very pristine, no patches or major waves and super low airframe hours. This would have been the bird for the Collings Foundation to have coveted. Went from Nellis to a guard unit, then transferred to AMARC as FP549 in Jul 18, 1990, then to Saylor Creek, Idaho range as a target piece, May 4, 1999. R.I.P 66-7647.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 28, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> De Havilland Mosquito


This one.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 28, 2020)

The F-14 Tomcat has been one that I have been obsessed with since I was a child. Specifically, the f-14d Super Tomcat. No clue why, but I've just always been drawn to it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Dec 28, 2020)

Oh wow this thread.
From childhood I liked Vought F4U Corsair for it's wing shape, and at some point I figured out this plane is great.
There's no specific aircraft that is my favorite, there's wide variety of aircraft I like. But I'd like to mention some of these.

Starting with WW2 aircraft:
Messerschmitt Bf-109(F/G/K);
-Focke Wulf Fw-190;
-Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Ia and later;
-Curtiss P-40(E-1/F-5/F-10);
-Grumman F4F-3 Wildcat/F6F-5 Hellcat/F8F Bearcat;
-Vought F4U Corsair;
-Douglas SBD Dauntless;
-Grumman TBF Avenger;
-Curtiss SB2C Helldiver;
-Lockheed Martin P-38 Lighting;
-North American P-51 Mustang;
-Lavochkin La-5;
-Lavochkin LaGG-3;
-Yakolev Yak-9.

Now after WW2:
-McDonnell Douglas F-15(C/E/MTD) Eagle;
-Sukhoi Su-25(T)/Su-27/Su-35;
-Mikoyan Gurevich MiG-25/MiG-29/MiG-31;
-General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon;
-Grumman F-14 Tomcat;
-McDonnell Douglas AH-64 Apache;
-Mi-24/Mi-35;
-Ka-50/Ka-52;
-Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor.

Ok, that's all, whew.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 29, 2020)

Shane McNair said:


> That's incredibly sad to hear, especially in the context of the rest of your post.
> 
> From the way you express such detailed knowledge about this particular aircraft and your intimacy with it - the way you describe this one plane as something special and unique - I get a sense that you had a certain sort of love for it. I know that feeling. I know how a lot of aircraft seem to have a certain "personality" about them that grows on you. To hear that this jet ended up as a target drone is depressing to hear, but I guess that was the fate of most Phantoms in US service.
> 
> It really is too bad the Collings Foundation didn't get their hands on her.


66-7647 was either loved by her ground crew or hated - there was no in between. I really liked to work on her because she was not all beat up, so Connie High Torque fasteners would come right out, no fuss except for Door 3, the compartment on the spine just behind the aft cockpit. The radome opened and closed crisply and it would torque on the first shot. Whoever devised the mods was left-handed so all the misplaced controls just fell under my hands, since I'm a left doninant ambi. Others in the 430th hated to go near her.

the Collings Foundation flies airframe 65-0749, painted in Colonel Robert Olds' tail number 63-7680, squadron colors and markings. I've had the displeasure of working on that jet before it was retired to AMARC. Not one I would have chosen but theory has it, the Gov't chose that one as it might have been the least likely to re-activate. They do not want civilians to own former military aircraft. The real 63-7680 was shot down by AAA on Nov 20, 1967. The jet tail number 63-7680 on display at Lackland AFB, TX is really Navy F4-B BU number 149421.

Sorry all if you not into F4-D Phantom II history.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 29, 2020)

the fortnite lavawing, so badass


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 2, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


>


Nice video. I had about 40-ish hours in a nicely kept Bell 47 before I finally turned in my pilots license due to type 2 diabetes. Now that you can get the blood glucose monitors you wear for several days and read with a cellphone app along with the advent of insulin pens, I probably could get my license reinstated with a third class medical certificate. Couldn't fly commercial or instruct, but I could fly again.

FAA Commercial or instructor, requires you to test 1 hour before flight and be good to go, during the middle of the flight and before you land. At all times you have to be within 90 to 120 for blood glucose levels but never under 75 or over 250. If you're outside, gotta fix it. If it's during flight, can't land until you're testing good. I understand the FAA will ask to see your meter from time to time, too. Still reading up on what a third class med cert would require for private pilots license I would be a pain but I really miss flying.

BTW, a ham and cheese on dark rye with mayo and onion will kick me from 100 to about 250 pretty quickly. that's when I feel tired and sleepy. No Bueno.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 2, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Nice video. I had about 40-ish hours in a nicely kept Bell 47 before I finally turned in my pilots license due to type 2 diabetes. Now that you can get the blood glucose monitors you wear for several days and read with a cellphone app along with the advent of insulin pens, I probably could get my license reinstated with a third class medical certificate. Couldn't fly commercial or instruct, but I could fly again.
> 
> FAA Commercial or instructor, requires you to test 1 hour before flight and be good to go, during the middle of the flight and before you land. At all times you have to be within 90 to 120 for blood glucose levels but never under 75 or over 250. If you're outside, gotta fix it. If it's during flight, can't land until you're testing good. I understand the FAA will ask to see your meter from time to time, too. Still reading up on what a third class med cert would require for private pilots license I would be a pain but I really miss flying.
> 
> BTW, a ham and cheese on dark rye with mayo and onion will kick me from 100 to about 250 pretty quickly. that's when I feel tired and sleepy. No Bueno.


That sucks dude, hope you get your license reinstated; the bell 47 is a awesome little chopper, and I'm glad you brought it up, I can't believe I forgot about that one.


----------



## Filter (Jan 3, 2021)

Pitts Special


----------



## Simo (Jan 3, 2021)

I'd love to see these come back; the interiors were also amazing:


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 26, 2021)

Gotta be the corsair, I love the gull wing design and how simple and sleek it looks.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)

okay so I was in the RAF Cadets for 5 years and I remember absolutely none of the aircraft

but anyway its the Lockheed Blackbird SR71

When I was 15 I did an assignment on it for my Engineering GCSE

Some interesting notes:

- They had to make fancy new tools to build it since the regular ones reacted with the metal it was constructed from
- One of the materials used to build it was in such short supply the US has to import it from the USSR - which they then spied on using the plane
- It has to be black for heat dissipation reasons
- The fuel it uses is the same chemical they used for that fancy green fire in Game of Thrones
- They're making a better version atm


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yesssssss.
> 
> My choice is the SR-71, because it's just so damn cool. I used to have a poster of one.





The_biscuits_532 said:


> okay so I was in the RAF Cadets for 5 years and I remember absolutely none of the aircraft
> 
> but anyway its the Lockheed Blackbird SR71
> 
> ...




We're blackbird nerds. Right on, brah.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 29, 2021)

Gulfstream G650


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)

100% SR-71 Blackbird


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

A) Boeing
1. 707
2. 727-100/200
3. 737-100/200/300/400/500/600/700
4. 747-100/200
5. 757-200
6. 767-200
7. 717-200

B) Airbus
1. A300
2. A310
3. A320-100

C) Lockheed
1. L-1011 TriStar (my all time favorite)

D) McDonnell Douglas
1. DC-3
2. DC-4
3. DC-6
4. DC-9
5. DC-10 (my second favorite)
6. MD-11
7. MD-80
8. MD-90

I personally have flown in all of these except the 737-100


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 1, 2021)

F/A-18 (any of them) and F-35 (any of them).

The point is that their vertical tail (rudder) is not at the very end of the tail, they just look so off compared to countless other aircraft designs (conventional or military). And that 'off' design somehow looks cute and cool at the same time.

Why exactly? I can't describe it on words, but I feel it UwU


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2021)

Lippisch p.13a deserves a mention, even though it never flew.


----------



## OllieTheOtter (Aug 2, 2021)

SR-71 Blackbird and Vulcan Bomber.

Went to see the final Vulcan Bomber, XH558, tour around the UK at various airshows a few years ago with my mum, who herself has an emotional connection with the plane, growing up and seeing it on her childhood holidays to the beach. It's roar is amazing


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

OllieTheOtter said:


> SR-71 Blackbird and Vulcan Bomber.
> 
> Went to see the final Vulcan Bomber, XH558, tour around the UK at various airshows a few years ago with my mum, who herself has an emotional connection with the plane, growing up and seeing it on her childhood holidays to the beach. It's roar is amazing


Oooo I went to a couple of those. I saw it at Birmingham and Southport.


----------



## OllieTheOtter (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> okay so I was in the RAF Cadets for 5 years and I remember absolutely none of the aircraft
> 
> but anyway its the Lockheed Blackbird SR71
> 
> ...


Hey! Im still in Air Cadets! London and South East Region (LASER)

The two aircraft you were most likely taught about were the grob tutor (small RAFAC training prop) and the Viking Glider, both of which are still used to train cadets. I was supposed to go on a flight last year, just to get cancelled by covid. Hope to go soon :3


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)

D77H-TCI Pelican


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

OllieTheOtter said:


> Hey! Im still in Air Cadets! London and South East Region (LASER)
> 
> The two aircraft you were most likely taught about were the grob tutor (small RAFAC training prop) and the Viking Glider, both of which are still used to train cadets. I was supposed to go on a flight last year, just to get cancelled by covid. Hope to go soon :3


Yeah I remember those two. Did a little training in one of them, I forget which. Aged out in 2019.

I was in three different Squadrons - first in Central Lancashire, then South Derbyshire, and then in the Scottish Borders


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

some sukhoi's have some pretty funky designs


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 8, 2021)

Look at it.  It's so damn cute.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 10, 2021)

I like the little twin-engine piston planes with the wingtip fuel tanks, I remember those were pretty raspy and deep sounding when they flew around at the local airport back when I lived in Florida.


----------



## OllieTheOtter (Aug 11, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Look at it.  It's so damn cute.


not as much as a grob tutor, but of course its better, they're used the the RAF not weak little USAF /s


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 11, 2021)

OllieTheOtter said:


> not as much as a grob tutor, but of course its better, they're used the the RAF not weak little USAF /s
> View attachment 118106


See this why we threw your tea into the harbor smh


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 26, 2021)

I got my ass kicked by one of these once. 11/10 would ride along again.






And on the complete opposite end of the performance spectrum, I can't quite pinpoint why I like these Buccaneers so much but I'd love to own one someday. One of my former instructors owned one back in Moncton and we'd see it grumble past our apron every now and then during the summer.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> The Schweizer SGS 1-26E sailplane.
> I used to fly this particular one out of Blairstown, NJ.
> 
> View attachment 94097



The first aircraft I ever flew was a 2-33A. I should take up gliding again, those were good times.

Fun fact, the exact one I did my first solo in is featured on the Wikipedia page for the 2-33.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 26, 2021)

From an overall 10/10 point of view, A4M Skyhawk- AKA "Heinimans' Hotrod". Small, fast, agile... yeah.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 26, 2021)

Shyy said:


> From an overall 10/10 point of view, A4M Skyhawk- AKA "Heinimans' Hotrod". Small, fast, agile... yeah.


It actually cracks me up that they used A-4s for aggressor exercises because they apparently have very similar flight characteristics to the MiG-21


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 26, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> It actually cracks me up that they used A-4s for aggressor exercises because they apparently have very similar flight characteristics to the MiG-21


The Nellis AFB 64th Tactical Fighter Aggressor Squadron (1972-1999, 2003-current) first used the T-38 Talon "White Mice" as their weapon of choice. Later, they transitioned to F-5E tiger II fighters that were supposed to go to South Vietnam but were not shipped when the south fell. Circa 1988 they transitioned to F-16C fighters when the Tiger II craft were having structural issues. All craft displayed no official tail number, just the last two serial number digits painted Soviet-style on their noses. All livery were in classic Soviet Bloc colors with subdued gray-tone Air Force markings. All tails had the yellow and black stripe and squadron designator markings were at first NA, borrowed from the 474th TFW and later, WA was used. while in the air, unless the controllers called for them to "Knock It Off" or end the exercise, the Aggressors all spoke Russian over the radio, just to sweeten the effect.

As an aside, while I was with the 474th, they flew F-5E tiger II jets exclusively. We had an A-4 squadron there but it was basically all ground support training, IIRC.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 26, 2021)

@Kellan Meig'h 
Thank you for this piece of history, honestly. 
I fell in love with Skyhawks while on deployment- very easy to maintain from an airframes POV!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 27, 2021)

Shyy said:


> @Kellan Meig'h
> Thank you for this piece of history, honestly.
> I fell in love with Skyhawks while on deployment- very easy to maintain from an airframes POV!


Our F-4D Phantoms were a nightmare for the sheetmetal men. I spent many a day (or night) assisting our section sheetmetal man in replacing the rivets in the intake tracts. Gah, it's been a while but maybe it was removing Cherry rivets and installing Huck rivets. Might be the other way around, too. Anyway, it was a TCTO for C, D & E models, block 28 through something like block 35? Yeah. Also, repairing stripped Connie High-Torque fasteners when they would strip out the head or the threads. I was assisting since we were under POMO (Propduction Oriented Maintenance Organization) at the time. Do your own job and be cross-trained to other jobs.

A friend was an A-4 maintainer, he really liked the jet, too. He had formerly worked on F-105 thunderchiefs and F-106 Delta Darts.

Odd trivia; The Thunderchief was nicknamed the "Thud." Some said it was because on takeoff, they would go to full mil power with locked brakes, then push past the afterburner detent. Raw fuel would spill out on the ramp, then the 'burner would ignite with a loud "Thud!" However, the pilots say diffent. It's called "Thud" because that's the sound it makes when it hits the ground after the burner fails to light in a low altitude maneuver.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 27, 2021)

You guys were probably R&Ring Cherries, I done recall Hucks coming loose <if> you set the collar correctly. We had an issue for awhile on Tomcats walking Hucks loose in the "swing arms" on the Delta variants. Idiots at NARF hadn't been checking for proper collar height after re-work. 2 birds lost because of swing arms moving improperly,  causing jams.


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm torn between the super marine spitfire and the hawker hurricane


----------



## Filter (Mar 10, 2022)

Have any of you been following the Trevor Jacob debacle? That was a neat vintage Taylorcraft. Sucks that he wrecked it. Intentionally, it seems.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Mar 10, 2022)

I do like the Mitsubishi A6M Zero, as well as the Lockheed F-104 Starfighter!


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Lockheed L-1011 TriStar. 
Boeing 737-300
Airbus A300
DC-9, 10
MD-11
Ilyushin IL-86
Topolev TU-154 & 204
Boeing 707
Boeing 727-200
Boeing 767-200.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 22, 2022)

727 is silly


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> 727 is silly


Still better than ANY modern airliner today. :3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 22, 2022)

AlexTheMule99 said:


> Still better than ANY modern airliner today. :3



I have ridden in them. The rear seats are very loud.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have ridden in them. The rear seats are very loud.


So have I. On American, Continental, United and ATA. I agree they're loud, but I didn't mind.


----------



## Shyy (May 22, 2022)

Interestingly, I don't seem to recall ANYFUR mentioning the gawd-awful DC8. *stares in" F*#@ you, Hawaiian Airlines"* 14 hours in that miserable motherlumprr....


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Interestingly, I don't seem to recall ANYFUR mentioning the gawd-awful DC8. *stares in" F*#@ you, Hawaiian Airlines"* 14 hours in that miserable motherlumprr....


I absolutely LOVE the DC-8. A friend of mine owns a former Delta DC-8 that he's been restoring since 2011. It's almost done. It has its original interior as well.


----------



## Shyy (May 22, 2022)

Yeah, hope he enjoys it and, honestly, best wishes to and for him. I got crammed into the port side midship seat. I got about an hour break in Shannon, Ireland for refueling. Rather swim.home, next time...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2022)

I saw a documentary about teeny weeny aircraft recently. 

The Starr Bumble Bee II is working bi-plane that's only about 6-feet wide.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 30, 2022)

Filter said:


> Have any of you been following the Trevor Jacob debacle? That was a neat vintage Taylorcraft. Sucks that he wrecked it. Intentionally, it seems.


I'm hoping he gets jail time over that stunt. Destroy a perfectly good Taylorcraft after illegally swapping engines from a Lycoming to a Connie. I think his biggest error was tampering with the crash site before the NTSB could survey the damage. Some were saying he disposed of the aircraft so the NTSB couldn't survey it.


----------



## DF4D3245 (Jun 12, 2022)

安225
三叉戟E1
Tu154


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 12, 2022)

flying carpets.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> flying carpets.



Sure, until you get rug burn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2022)

A turkish-made hyper-sonic fighter jet with carpet after-burners, heads-up hummus display and a built-in falafel positioning system


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A turkish-made hyper-sonic fighter jet with carpet after-burners, heads-up hummus display and a built-in falafel positioning system



Does it come with a carton of Camels?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A turkish-made hyper-sonic fighter jet with carpet after-burners, heads-up hummus display and a built-in falafel positioning system


it this served at the sonic restaurant?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 12, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Sure, until you get rug burn.


giggity.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 12, 2022)

Not an aircraft, but if you put wings on it, it can be:


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 24, 2022)

Headphone warning.


----------



## WhiteFur (Jul 9, 2022)

Airbus A220 (Looks sick)
Boeing 747 (Long live the Queen!)
Boeing 787-9


----------



## Filter (Jul 9, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I'm hoping he gets jail time over that stunt. Destroy a perfectly good Taylorcraft after illegally swapping engines from a Lycoming to a Connie. I think his biggest error was tampering with the crash site before the NTSB could survey the damage. Some were saying he disposed of the aircraft so the NTSB couldn't survey it.


The FAA threw the book at him, and revoked his license. Hopefully, this will discourage others from trying to copy what he did. The tampering/removal of the wreckage was certainly suspicious.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 9, 2022)

Douglass SBD Dauntless by far my favourite


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 9, 2022)

*BEHOLD COMRADES! A TRUE MARVEL OF SOVIET ENGINEERING! DID THE DESIGN FAIL? YES. IS IT IMPRACTICAL? ALSO YES?*


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Nov 11, 2022)

All WW2 aircraft including the fictional ones.


----------



## phaofal (Nov 12, 2022)

Hawker Hunter and Avro vulcan.
The hunter is just a beautiful design, and interestingly in the late 60's an RAF pilot flew one through tower bridge in a form of protest. The Vulcan, a delta wind bomber that looks awesome, and sounds evil. It also managed to 'nuke' america twice.


----------

